# User control panel



## KittyCatty

Hello,
Is anyone else's user control panel not working? Mine is just a blank screen. It did this earlier but I thought it was the computer. Now it's still doing it, so I'm not so sure...
KittyCatty


----------



## lauranazario

Hi KittyCatty.
I'm using Safari on a Mac and I have no problem gaining access to my user control panel. All its portions are visible (subscribed threads, all edit options on the left column, etc.)

You don't see anything at all? Try logging off WR and clearing all your browser's cookies. Then log in again to WR...

Let us know if your problem persists, please.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## KittyCatty

Hello,
Thanks for the reply. What are my browser's cookies? How do I clear them? Sorry, I'm a bit dumb when it comes to computers!

edit: And also, I have the top and left hand menus showing, it is the middle space which is coming up plain white, where I should see the subscribed threads and links.


----------



## KittyCatty

Hello, I logged out and it said "all cookies cleared", so I logged back in and it is still the same. Here is a link to my user control panel. I don't know if it will come up the same on your screen, but it's worth a try, so you can see what I can possibly?


----------



## french4beth

Mine's working ok (your link brought me to _my_ user control panel).  I would reboot - I've never had this problem in WR.


----------



## KittyCatty

Hello 
What does reboot mean? (sorry)!


----------



## french4beth

Hi KittyCatty,

It's similar to what you do at the end of the day - you save all of your work, and close any applications that you have open - you don't have to shut down completely (but you could also do this), but it's a way to restart the computer.  I have a Windows pc - once you have saved all your work & closed down your applications (e-mail, word processing/Windows, etc.), you can press CTL + ALT + DELETE and you can then select "LOG OFF" - you can restart any time after that.  If you're in a library or at school, you may want to get someone to help you.

Hope this helps!


----------



## KittyCatty

Oh thank you! Yes, I'll try that


----------



## KittyCatty

Hi, have done so and it is the same. It's very strange. It's never done this before. I think it's probably a one-off today.


----------



## lauranazario

KittyCatty said:
			
		

> I have the top and left hand menus showing, it is the middle space which is coming up plain white, where I should see the subscribed threads and links.


If you can see the left column, then on the right the "Subsribed Threads" area should be visible, and under that a "Forum Jump" menu with a "Go" button right next to it should be visible as well. If there are no threads visible under "subscribed threads", then it means that at this time you have NO active subscriptions to threads (you have NOT chosen to subscribe to any thread).

What you call "white space" under the Forum Jump menu & Go Button is completely normal if you have no subscribed threads to list. My User Control Panel has a huge "white space" like you mention.... because I'm not currently subscribed to any thread. Again, this 'white space' is completely normal under these circumstances.

Hope that helps clarify things.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## KittyCatty

Hello,
Sorry to be awkward but it doesn't clarify things at all! I have a thing at the top saying "New subscribed threads (4):" and below that is the white space. I expected to see some but they just aren't coming up.


----------



## lauranazario

KittyCatty said:
			
		

> Hello,
> Sorry to be awkward but it doesn't clarify things at all! I have a thing at the top saying "New subscribed threads (4):" and below that is the white space. I expected to see some but they just aren't coming up.



KittyKatty... if you show a number of Subscribed threads, then you HAVE TO click on the link that gives you access to them. This is what my user control panel says, but pay close attention to the link underneath --that's the one you should click!

New Subscribed Threads: (0)
There are no subscribed threads to display in this folder for this time period.
*View all Subscribed Threads*

Saludos,
LN


----------



## KittyCatty

Oh great!  Problem solved! Honestly, what a wombat! Thanks!


----------

